# Nail Damage



## GerryGirl (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi all. My first time posting on here and would welcome advice regarding my nails, following the removal of shellac. I had my nails shellaced about 4 weeks ago at a local nail salon and had the shellac removed at the same salon a couple of days ago. I have since noticed that my nails are badly damaged with what appears to be some sort of fungus (see photos). I would appreciate any advice as to whether it is the shellac that could have caused this damage or, perhaps, the agent that is used to remove the shellac. Has anyone else encountered this type of damage after having their nails treated?

Grateful for any feedback. 

Thank you - GerryGirl


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

how did your nails heal? that looks like they may have used an implement to clean under your nails that was contaminated. If your nails were lifted up off the nail bed it is definitely a fungus. You can buy an over the counter treatment at a beauty supply store and don't go back to that salon. If you are in the US there is a .gov site to report salons. search for the board of cosmetology in your state and look for the link. When they get a report they will inspect the salon and make sure they are following state guidelines for sanitation and disinfection.

I hope your nails are better no and did not get worse.


----------



## angela17 (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone else have a problem with weak nails in the autumn? My nails are in such a bad condition.


----------



## Teroni88 (Oct 4, 2016)

How did this work out for you? I have seen this happen before.


----------



## Athena Layali (Jun 30, 2017)

It's most likely fungus...Stay away from that salon.


----------

